# Seats four comfortably?



## DCBluesman (Apr 10, 2009)

Only $1900!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 10, 2009)

Windows wind down by hand...plastic and adhesive...sheet metal and plastic...

SOunds like a LOT of cars out there!  

I'd buy one for that price!  Cheaper than a scooter or motorbike, and marginally more safe!


----------



## leehljp (Apr 10, 2009)

I would like to have one of those to drive around my hometown with a population of less than 2,000.


----------



## fiferb (Apr 10, 2009)

This is one of those toys you pull back and let go isn't it.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 10, 2009)

OK, don't anyone get bent out of shape cos I'm just teasing, but will the 'average' American even fit in that:biggrin::biggrin:

TATA is of course a massive company now and owns loads of car brands ( like mine, Landrover Freelander ) but their own cars are pretty basic. Some years ago, my boss was going to buy me a Tata pick up truck until I told him I would resign. Lucky for me, he believed me:biggrin:


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 10, 2009)

skiprat said:


> OK, don't anyone get bent out of shape cos I'm just teasing, but will the 'average' American even fit in that:biggrin::biggrin:


 
Yes, with a shoe horn!


----------



## OldWrangler (Apr 10, 2009)

I wouldn't care if these were being given away free. What could you use it for? You sure wouldn't want to get on a road with real cars.

No thanks, I'll keep my GMC Suburban. Still getting 15 mpg after 135,000 miles and 15 years. Still comfortable for my big ass and 300 lbs and "don't need no stinkin' shoehorn".


----------



## hewunch (Apr 10, 2009)

I wouldn't drive one of those, I would wear it. And I bet the top speed is based on 1 person in it, not 4. Pretty bad when someone makes a car that makes a Festiva look like a caddy.


----------



## wolftat (Apr 10, 2009)

My kid wants a car that is "cool", I think I have found it. Thanks Lou, you just saved me about $30,000.


----------



## pianomanpj (Apr 10, 2009)

Lemme check my pockets.... I had one of those around here somewhere... :biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 10, 2009)

Funny thing. People thought Citroen was nuts when they came out with the 2CV. That car was only in production for 40 years if I recall correctly.


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 10, 2009)

might help a bit with aggressive driving!  I wouldn't pick a fight wearing that!


----------



## David M (Apr 10, 2009)

i cant say much , i have a 72 vw super beetle . no air , no air bags , crank down windows , manual steering .... and mine has only one out side mirror


----------



## LEAP (Apr 10, 2009)

You could get one and put it in the glove box in case of emergencies.


----------



## rwyoung (Apr 10, 2009)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Windows wind down by hand...plastic and adhesive...sheet metal and plastic...
> 
> SOunds like a LOT of cars out there!
> 
> I'd buy one for that price!  Cheaper than a scooter or motorbike, and marginally more safe!



Car also winds up by hand.  They airbrushed out the giant winding key on the back side...


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 10, 2009)

Mudpuppie said:


> i cant say much , i have a 72 vw super beetle . no air , no air bags , crank down windows , manual steering .... and mine has only one out side mirror




Funny, that's exactly what I thought.  I drove a mid-60's VW when I was in high school.   Just an inkle larger than this car.  Top speed, 70mph, downhill, with 2 passengers and a tail wind.   Get behind a truck, that's where you stayed.  Drove my second one in Germany, on the Autobahn -- no speed limit ---THAT was an EXPERIENCE!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Apr 10, 2009)

rwyoung said:


> Car also winds up by hand.  They airbrushed out the giant winding key on the back side...



That one made me chuckle.:biggrin: But, RW wouldn't that make this very fuel efficient too?


----------



## titan2 (Apr 10, 2009)

Mudpuppie said:


> i cant say much , i have a 72 vw super beetle . no air , no air bags , crank down windows , manual steering .... and mine has only one out side mirror


 

*Try the first Honda Civics, with the stick on the dash.....be careful crossing rail road crossings......you just might get stuck between the tracks!!!!*
 
 
*Barney*


----------



## tim self (Apr 10, 2009)

leehljp said:


> I would like to have one of those to drive around my hometown with a population of less than 2,000.




But LEE, you could still get a speeding ticket with that top speed.  Just can't go on the expressway, well almost if you wound it up really tight.:wink:

I miss Japan.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Apr 10, 2009)

Sad part is, I still can't afford this car and it is probably the cheapest new car on the market, lol.


----------



## RichB (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks like a good "dry" golf cart.


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 10, 2009)

and did you see the IQ that Toyota is thinking of bringing to the US under the Scion name? It's smaller than the Yaris they already sell. Seats 3.


----------



## rwyoung (Apr 10, 2009)

PR_Princess said:


> That one made me chuckle.:biggrin: But, RW wouldn't that make this very fuel efficient too?



And I'm still trying to figure out how many clowns I could fit inside.  Or perhaps cut a hole in the roof and train a bear to sit inside and drive it around in circles.

Shriner fez optional...

(and the in-dash MP3 comes preloaded with all the hits http://payplay.fm/ccccm/mp3/1 )


----------



## rb765 (Apr 10, 2009)

This thread is killing me.  The company name is Tata....  I don't know about you all, but I like Tata's....Save the Tata's....


----------



## Rudy Vey (Apr 10, 2009)

rb765 said:


> This thread is killing me.  The company name is Tata....  I don't know about you all, but I like Tata's....Save the Tata's....



Same company that owns now Jaguar and Landrover. Ford had to sell them for half what they paid for, no wonder that the American automotive industry is not doing too well...


----------



## bitshird (Apr 10, 2009)

hewunch said:


> I wouldn't drive one of those, I would wear it. And I bet the top speed is based on 1 person in it, not 4. Pretty bad when someone makes a car that makes a Festiva look like a caddy.



Hans, that makes a Yugo look like an Escalade!


----------



## JohnU (Apr 10, 2009)

I think my lawnmower has bigger tires than that.  How hard is it to peddle ?


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 10, 2009)

Just think of what would happen if you hit a deer.
I am glad they don't sell them here in the USA


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 12, 2009)

Gary Max said:


> Just think of what would happen if you hit a deer.
> I am glad they don't sell them here in the USA


 
Hit a deer,heck I would'nt want to hit a squirrel with that thing!:biggrin:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 12, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> Funny thing. People thought Citroen was nuts when they came out with the 2CV. That car was only in production for 40 years if I recall correctly.



And for a number of years was the official police vehicle for the Paris police.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 12, 2009)

Mudpuppie said:


> i cant say much , i have a 72 vw super beetle . no air , no air bags , crank down windows , manual steering .... and mine has only one out side mirror



I had one of those back in '72... it was actually a comfortable car to drive.  But it got dirty and my wife back then and I seemed to change cars like I did my shirt... we were married just over 6 years and had 8 cars... I actually liked the "Bug" and sometimes wish I still had it.  It got traded for a VW pop top camper that we never went camping in.


----------



## GaryMadore (Apr 12, 2009)

Reminds me of some micro-cars I saw in Europe when I lived there. There were no doors on the sides, rather the entire front (dashboard and all) hinged open, the driver backed into the car, and then closed the front again.

I "get" the economy angle, but I think I would be terrified while driving it. Ditto for the "Smart Car" ... it would be too easy to be crushed like a bug. At least on a motorcycle you have a chance to evade.... In one of these all you can do is wince and die all tensed up.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## YoYoSpin (Apr 12, 2009)

That's cheaper than a lot of bicycles, including the last one I bought...


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 12, 2009)

titan2 said:


> *Try the first Honda Civics, with the stick on the dash.....be careful crossing rail road crossings......you just might get stuck between the tracks!!!!*
> 
> 
> *Barney*



I remember when the Honda Civics first arrived in U.S.... they were imported in a box that could double as the garage... I think they were just oversized motorcycle engines and originally chain driven.  

I was at a service station once in my Corvette and one pulled in on the other side of the pumps... noisy little bugger.  when I commented on the noise, the guy driving it looked at my car and said... yeah, but your carburator has more displacement then my whole engine.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 12, 2009)

GaryMadore said:


> Reminds me of some micro-cars I saw in Europe when I lived there. There were no doors on the sides, rather the entire front (dashboard and all) hinged open, the driver backed into the car, and then closed the front again.
> 
> Gary



Back when I was in high-school we had a young teacher in his first year that had one of those little cars... he parked it in front of the movie house one night when he took his date to the movies.... a bunch of high-school boys picked it up and set it up in the corner of the theater outside lobby with the door in the corner.  It was locked and the parking brake set so effectively he couldn't get in his car when the movie was over.:rotfl:   Funny thing is, I don't remember seeing it around town much after that.... :rotfl:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 12, 2009)

Gary Max said:


> Just think of what would happen if you hit a deer.
> I am glad they don't sell them here in the USA



I doubt if you could catch a deer with it...it only goes 43 mph.


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 12, 2009)

Chuck---we must have more deer here in Ky
We don't have to chase them.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 12, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Sad part is, I still can't afford this car and it is probably the cheapest new car on the market, lol.


I feel your pain . Heck my wife and I are driving 12 and 14 year old cars with almost a half million miles combined . I sure hope the economy picks up soon .


----------



## sbell111 (Apr 12, 2009)

GaryMadore said:


> Reminds me of some micro-cars I saw in Europe when I lived there. There were no doors on the sides, rather the entire front (dashboard and all) hinged open, the driver backed into the car, and then closed the front again.
> 
> I "get" the economy angle, but I think I would be terrified while driving it. Ditto for the "Smart Car" ... it would be too easy to be crushed like a bug. At least on a motorcycle you have a chance to evade.... In one of these all you can do is wince and die all tensed up.
> 
> ...


That's what I used to think.

It turns out that Smart cars actually do quite well in crashes and are more nimble than you think.

My wife took delivery on her new one a few weeks ago.  She loves it.  Of course, we didn't get rid of our SUVs.  We merely added it to the livery.


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 12, 2009)

My wife drives over 50 miles a day to work in the car she got when she was 16....a 98' Accord. Still running so strong. I have a big frickin' F350 Dually XLT Powerstroke and a Tomos Arrow moped I use when I don't need to haul lumber or go to the dump. Let me tell you, riding a moped after riding in the dually really changes your perspective on the road!!! The moped gets 100+ mpg though, and that just can't be beat! :biggrin: hell, I'd swap that little tinker toy for my moped anyday...it would sure be safer! (and 43 mph is faster than 35mph!!!). It's nice not having to pay any registration or insurance on the moped though!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 13, 2009)

If they could get it to do freeway speeds, I'd roll it. But I'd keep my VW Bus.


----------



## Rodger Bagwell (Apr 14, 2009)

I still drive my 3500 chevy flat bed with the Dura max engine. At about 16 MPG i dont complain to much but only drive about 15 miles to work now


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 14, 2009)

Personally, I'm not a car person anymore. I can't wait to replace the 2002 Dodge Ram quad cab 4x4 that I had a couple years ago. It sat 6 comfortably and had the entire bed for stuff to boot. Next one will be bought used most likely since the prices are low. Although I do love the bed on the new models with the lockable storage built in.

The one thing I hate is that they don't offer a small diesel for the 1500 series trucks. I bet it would sell like hotcakes.

I'll also be trying to find one of the Jeep diesels when I have the funds. The Liberty or the Grand Cherokee. They were getting 25+mpg and all the function of four wheel drive.


----------

